# Mosquito dunks during flowering?



## SweetSoca (Oct 24, 2009)

is it safe to use these during flowering? i have a white widow with 4 more weeks left of flowering and i still see little thrips crawling around the top soil. all the yellow sticky traps & organic neem oil i've been giving my plant has not completely eliminatd them. someone recommend these mosquito dunks for thrips but i've never used them before, and i'm unsure as to how safe they are to use so close to harvest since they are a type of poison used to kill insect larvae. need advice on how to proceed.

this is the product:
hXXp://www.planetnatural.com/site/mosquito-dunks.html[/url]


I should mention in addition to the stick traps, neem and mosquitodunks, i also have the foxfarm "dont bug me spray" which i plan to spray on all the leaves tonight. any other things i can add to my arsenal to get rid of these bastards once and for all?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

spread Diatomaceous earth on top the soil. It will cut up the bug killing them. You can dust your plants with it also to help fight Sider Mites,


----------

